# Four more from SC



## South Edisto Man (Mar 31, 2017)

Here are for more from my family's place in SC. These are the medium sized ones. It doesn't really show in the picture but the broken tip one is a dark red color. Most of the points I have found are tan or grey. Thanks.


----------



## beagle pup (Mar 31, 2017)

nice ones!!


----------



## dtala (Apr 1, 2017)

1st  I'd call a Pickwick/Ledbetter or Flint River family, Late Archaic, app 5000 years old.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice finds! The red one is made from heat-treated chert.


----------



## dtala (Apr 3, 2017)

Hillbilly, I thought first the red one looked like a stemmed Kirk but the heat treating and flaking are wrong, I'd guess a little Bear Creek , Woodland point?


----------

